# Better Navigation Tracking



## TomTech (Nov 6, 2007)

Ever since I started with TiVo, the one feature I thought I loved was the accuracy of the navigation.

While working on the *Wishlist* Page, *Season Pass* Page, and even the *Now Playing List* Page it's nice if you can select a page entry, work that entry, then back out to the List page finding yourself still on the entry you just worked.

I discovered that this style of navigation was by coincidence and not by design. It didn't always work and was wiped out completely with the recent Fall Upgrade.

The truth is, If you navigate into a Page Entry, then after your done, back-out to that List Page , you find yourself randomly somewhere else on the page.

This does not happen often on the *Play List* Page; is not that bad on the *Seasons Pass* Page, and never works on the *WishList *Page (The one page that needs it the worst).

On the WishList Page, This is  *very* :down: annoying to me, as I like to work my way down the list to check for upcoming programs based on each list entry.

I thought that was the purpose of the WishList page!

I hope this is understandable...

Thanks

Tom


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I check my wishlist 2 or 3 times a week for upcoming programs. I dive down into one wishlist, see what's there, choose what programs I want, and when I am done, I press left to back out of the wishlist until I can choose the next one. Navigation is nice and neat and I never have an issue.

I've also just noticed (don't know if it's new or not) that at the main wishlist menu, there is an option to see, on a single list, upcoming programs for ALL of your wishlists.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

jbernardis said:


> ....
> 
> I've also just noticed (don't know if it's new or not) that at the main wishlist menu, there is an option to see, on a single list, upcoming programs for ALL of your wishlists.


Not new.

I like the new wishlist format. I used to have separate wishlists for my favorite football teams and would have to check them separately to see what games were on this weekend. I didn't use the see all wishlist programs option because I was only looking for football games. Now I have one wishlist for all 3 teams!


----------



## TomTech (Nov 6, 2007)

Been a month since I posted....

Let me clarify with jbernardis, or anyone with similar experiences....

Are you stating that you don't experience the navigation problems as I outlined in my original post?

To do a quick explanation again: Let's say I'm on the Wishlist page. I navigate into "Star Trek" to check for upcoming showings. When I navigate back out (Left Buttons) to the Wishlist page, I do not land on "Star Trek", but instead I will end up somewhere near the top of the list.

This is very annoying when I want to effectively work my way down the list.

This is on a TCD540080 unit.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I just checked again. I choose a wishlist, choose view upcoming programs, hit left, hit left again, and I'm back to the wishlist list, but not at the top - I'm positioned exactly at the wishlist I previously chose. I just push down to get to the next one and proceed.

Of course - I only have 1 page of wishlists - I don't know what would happen if I had multiple pages. This is on a Series 3.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

TomTech is describing a bug, which has since been fixed - I wonder if it is working OK for him now.


----------

